Ask HN: Can we get Browser and OS Stats for Hacker News? - jeswin
======
jeswin
One could make an approximation based on the traffic coming via Hacker news.
[1][2]

This seems to be: Chrome: ~60% Firefox: ~16% Safari: ~12% IE: 1%

OS numbers seem to vary wildly. While according to [3] Windows > OSX, a post
of mine which was on the homepage (way back) got more OSX users than Windows
users.

[1]: Jan 2015 stats [https://ma.ttias.be/the-frontpage-hacker-news-stats-
graphs-a...](https://ma.ttias.be/the-frontpage-hacker-news-stats-graphs-
analysis/) [2]: [http://alainmeier.com/traffic-data-after-hitting-the-
hacker-...](http://alainmeier.com/traffic-data-after-hitting-the-hacker-news-
homepage) [3] [http://willgrant.org/hn-traffic-stats-
summary/](http://willgrant.org/hn-traffic-stats-summary/)

